# MRR.trains.com Online Layouts



## n-trails (Jan 20, 2014)

When you subscribe to MRR.trains.com you get access to "over 500 layouts". Do you just get pictures of them, or do they come with plans, and if so, how detailed?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The layouts in the database of Model Railroader are illustrations from their magazine. They are produced with a proprietary drawing software that emphasizes clarity and clean lines over buildability. 

They all come with the specifications (min curve radius, turnout size, max grade, mainline length, etc.), they do not have materials lists for building.

They are provided to serve as inspiriation. It's not like a book of track plans; after all, most of them are someones actual layout. If you want to build one, you will have to do a detailed plan of your own, either on graph paper or using track planning software, to create a buildable plan.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if you want more information from a layout photo / image such as a materials list, one way is to import the image into scarm [or possibly others], and then add your track / turnouts on TOP of the image, some images may need resizing to be accurate .. I have done this in Scarm ..


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can import the picture to most planning software, but don't expect things to land right on top of the drawing. I recently converted one for another member and there were all sorts of things that just didn't fit quite right.


----------

